# 7 اسباب لموت يسوع علي الصليب دحض نظرية الاغماء



## اغريغوريوس (12 سبتمبر 2016)

*




*​ 
* اسباب لموت يسوع علي الصليب*

* هناك من يقول ان يسوع لم يمت. وقد وضعت  عدة نظريات للتدليل علي هذا. من ضمنها ما يسمي بالاغماء. والتي تقول ان  يسوع يبدوا انه كان ميت لكنه لم يكن ميت. فقد استيقظ يسوع وفك رباطه . لكن  نجد ان هذه النظرية “الإغماء” لا تصمد أمام الحقائق المتعلقة صلب يسوع.*

*هناك سبعة اسباب لدحض نظرية الاغماء والتاكيد علي موت يسوع علي الصليب:-*

*1- الجلد Scourging:*

*قبل الصليب، أمر بيلاطس البنطي ان يتم  جلد يسوع. وقد حدث الجلد من خلال سوط روماني  هذا السوط يتكون من مقبض  حوالي 8 بوصات الي 12 بوصة معلق بها احزمة جلدية بطول 24 بوصة طويلة معلق  علي نهاية كل حزام. كرات (التي بدت شيئا مثل الحدائد)، وقطع حادة من  المعدن، شظايا العظام، الزجاج المكسور،*

* أو الصخور الحادة. وكانت هذه النهايات  تخترق جسد يسوع ، وتدخل بعمق في الانسجة ثم تسحب خارجاً بعيداً عن الجسد  ويضرب مره اخري فلك ان تتخيل مدي تاثر جسد يسوع بهذا .*

*وقد وصف يوسابيوس في القرن الرابع وصف الجلد :قائلاً متى جُلد الشخص يتهرأ جسمه، وتظهر أحيانًا شرايينه وبعض طبقات جسمه الداخلية .*

*    Those  standing around were struck with amazement, at seeing them lacerated  with scourges, to their very blood and arteries, so that no flesh  concealed in the very inmost parts of the body, and the bowels  themselves were exposed to view.*

*2-فقدان الدم Blood Loss*

*كان التعذيب الوحشي يفقد قدره الشخص علي  البقاء علي قدي الحياة .بسبب فقدان الضحية الدم .فيصاب بما يسمي صدمة نقص  حجم الدم.وهذا يجعل دقات القلب تنبض بسرعة لمحاولة تعويض المفقود من الدم  .وضغط الدم ينخفض مما يجعل الضحية في ضعف وانهيار.وتتوقف الكليتين للحفاظ  علي اكبر قدر من حجم الدم الممكن .لان الجسم يحتاج الي سوائل بشكل كبير.*

*3-المسمار الروماني في القرن الاول Roman nail*

*بعد الضرب والجلد علق يسوع علي الصليب  .ووضع يديه بشكل افقي علي الصليب .وتم مسمرتهم بمسامير حوالي 5 الي 9 بوصة  طويله في كلاً من المعصمين .وهذا يخلق الم غير عادي .ووضع مسمار في القدم  .ووضع القدم بوضع غير مريح .وعندما يتالم الضحية فان كتفيه واحيانا  المرفقين .يصبحون عديمي الفائده في التخفيف عن الضغط الموضوع علي صدره.*

*4-الضغط علي الصدر Pressure on the Chest*

*بعد ان تم تسمير المعصمين يبقي الضغط كله  علي الصدر .فمن الصعب التنفس بشكل سليم ف عضلات الصدر تعاني كما هائلاَ من  الاعياء مما يؤدي إلى تخدرها وبالتالي صعوبة عملية التنفس وإن الطريقة  الوحيدة لإنهاء هذا العذاب هو أن يضع الشخص المعلق قدمه ليرفع نفسه قليلاَ  لكي يرخي من الجهد الموضوع على الصدر حتى يستطيع أن يأخذ نفساَ من جديد ..*

*5-الصليب نفسه*

*صنع الصليب من الخشب الخام مما يجعل اي  انزلاق لظهر الضحية الذي تعرض للجلد مؤلم جداً للجسد .فكانت قوه جسد الضحية  تقل ببطئ والتنفي يقل وتزداد الحموضة في الدم.*

*6-الحموضة في الدم Acidity in the Blood*

*عدم ا نتظام ضربات القلب الذي يسببه صدمه  نقص حجم الدم يجعل السوائل تتراكم في الاغشية المحيطة بالقلب والرئتين  .فيؤدي الي وفاة الشخص نتيجة اختناق او فشل في وظائف القلب .ويمكن للموت ان  يستغرق ايام لكن الجلد اتي لتسريع هذه العملية .وعند محاوله كسر ارجل  المصلوبين مع المسيح وجده العسكر انه مات .*

*مما جعلهم يستخدمون الرمح لضرب جنب يسوع .*

*7-الرمح The Spear*

*اذا لم يكن يسوع قد مات فعلاً كيف سيخرج دم وماء ؟لم يكن هناك شك اطلاقاً في ذهن الطاعن المتمرس لهذا الامر ان يسوع قد مات بالفعل*

*المرجع*

*Adapted from the Holman QuickSource Guide to Christian Apologetics*​


----------



## thunderbolt (3 ديسمبر 2016)

مرحبا 
شكرًا جزيلا على شرحك المبسط والموضح بنقاط عدة وخصوصا أساليب التعذيب من قبل الرومان للمسيح كانت مرهقة ومؤلمة كثيرا 
ولكن ممكن أسألك سؤال غريب شوي نوعا ما أستاذ اغريغوريوس 
لو كنت انسانة مسيحية زيك هل يحق لي ان أن أتصور او ان أستطيع ان أقول انه السيد المسيح بعد عملية التعذيب والصلب ... انه قد اصبح جثة تخلو من اي روح لا بشرية ولا إلهية ؟؟؟ لانه بصراحة موضوع محيرني عندما توقف جسد المسيح عن الحركة كليا !!!!


----------



## اغريغوريوس (6 ديسمبر 2016)

> شكرًا جزيلا على شرحك المبسط والموضح بنقاط عدة وخصوصا أساليب التعذيب من قبل الرومان للمسيح كانت مرهقة ومؤلمة كثيرا
> ولكن ممكن أسألك سؤال غريب شوي نوعا ما أستاذ اغريغوريوس
> لو كنت انسانة مسيحية زيك هل يحق لي ان أن أتصور او ان أستطيع ان أقول انه السيد المسيح بعد عملية التعذيب والصلب ... انه قد اصبح جثة تخلو من اي روح لا بشرية ولا إلهية ؟؟؟ لانه بصراحة موضوع محيرني عندما توقف جسد المسيح عن الحركة كليا !!!!


الموت هوو انفصال الروح عن الجسد ليس انفصال اللاهوت عن الروح ولا الجسد الانساني فلو انفصل اللاهوت عن الجسد كان فسد زي اي جسد لكن الجسد لم يفسد ولا يصيبه اي فساد والروح ايضا نفس الفكره فيه قاعده اني اي شئ يختص بالله لا يفسد والمقصود الناسوت الرب يباركك سعيد بمرورك واسف للتاخير


----------



## thunderbolt (16 فبراير 2017)

اغريغوريوس قال:


> الموت هوو انفصال الروح عن الجسد ليس انفصال اللاهوت عن الروح ولا الجسد الانساني فلو انفصل اللاهوت عن الجسد كان فسد زي اي جسد لكن الجسد لم يفسد ولا يصيبه اي فساد والروح ايضا نفس الفكره فيه قاعده اني اي شئ يختص بالله لا يفسد والمقصود الناسوت الرب يباركك سعيد بمرورك واسف للتاخير



*بالبداية اعتذر عن تأخري بالمشاركة بموضوعك مجددا زميلي الكريم اغريفوريوس *

*لكن مهلا من فضلك كلامك هذا غريب نوعا ما *

*انت نقول حضرتك : الموت هوو انفصال الروح عن الجسد ليس انفصال اللاهوت عن الروح ولا الجسد الانساني *

*ولكن يوجد تفسير مسيحي يناقض قولك هذا انظر هنا من فضلك من تفسير :-*

*شرح الكتاب المقدس - العهد الجديد - القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*

*الرؤيا 1 - تفسير سفر الرؤيا*



*(سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 1: 18) وَالْحَيُّ. وَكُنْتُ مَيْتًا، وَهَا أَنَا حَيٌّ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ! آمِينَ. وَلِي مَفَاتِيحُ الْهَاوِيَةِ وَالْمَوْتِ.*


*والجميل أن المتحدث هو الإله المتجسد، فيقول</SPAN>:</SPAN> "أنا هو الأول والأخر"</SPAN>، كما يقول</SPAN>:</SPAN> "كنت ميتًا" دون أن يقول</SPAN>: "أنا بالطبيعة اللاهوتية الأول والآخر" أو "أنا بالطبيعة الناسوتية كنتُ ميتًا"، لأنه شخص واحد له طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين لا نفصلهما عن بعضهما قط.*


*يعني المفسر كلامه يناقض كلام حضرتك *

*اي انه الرب مـــــات فعلا وليس هناك فرق بين لاهوته وناسوته </SPAN>*
*
*

</SPAN>


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 فبراير 2017)

thunderbolt قال:


> *بالبداية اعتذر عن تأخري بالمشاركة بموضوعك مجددا زميلي الكريم اغريفوريوس *
> 
> *لكن مهلا من فضلك كلامك هذا غريب نوعا ما *
> 
> ...



كالعادة، سوء فهم شديد للفارق بين "إتحاد الناسوت واللاهوت" وبين "وقوع تأثير الفعل على الطبيعة الخاصة به"..
فعلى الرغم من إتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت، فعندما يأكل المسيح نقول أنه يأكل بناسوته المتحد بلاهوته... وعندما نقول أن المسيح مات يكون المعنى أنه مات بناسوته المتحد دائما بناسوته، وهكذا في الأفعال اللاهوتية، نقول أنه فعلها بلاهوته المتحد بناسوته ..إلخ..
فالمفسر كلامه لا يخالف كلام الأخ إغريغوريوس، بل يخالف ويناقض سوء فهمك لكلام الأخ إغريغوريوس من ناحية، وكلام المفسر يخالف فهمك الذي كتبته أسفله من ناحية أخرى، ويوافق كلام الأخ إغريغوريوس..

ولكي أثبت لك خطأك بنفسك، فأقول لك أنك لن تجدي أحدا قال بأن "اللاهوت مات" لماذا؟ لأن حتى من يستخدم تعبير "الله مات" يكون قصده "الله بجسده مات" وهذا لان فعل الموت لا يقع أصلا على اللاهوت كتأثير بل على الناسوت. فاللاهوت لا يموت أصلا..


----------



## thunderbolt (21 فبراير 2017)

Molka Molkan قال:


> كالعادة، سوء فهم شديد للفارق بين "إتحاد الناسوت واللاهوت" وبين "وقوع تأثير الفعل على الطبيعة الخاصة به"..
> فعلى الرغم من إتحاد اللاهوت والناسوت، فعندما يأكل المسيح نقول أنه يأكل بناسوته المتحد بلاهوته... وعندما نقول أن المسيح مات يكون المعنى أنه مات بناسوته المتحد دائما بناسوته، وهكذا في الأفعال اللاهوتية، نقول أنه فعلها بلاهوته المتحد بناسوته ..إلخ..
> فالمفسر كلامه لا يخالف كلام الأخ إغريغوريوس، بل يخالف ويناقض سوء فهمك لكلام الأخ إغريغوريوس من ناحية، وكلام المفسر يخالف فهمك الذي كتبته أسفله من ناحية أخرى، ويوافق كلام الأخ إغريغوريوس..
> 
> ولكي أثبت لك خطأك بنفسك، فأقول لك أنك لن تجدي أحدا قال بأن "اللاهوت مات" لماذا؟ لأن حتى من يستخدم تعبير "الله مات" يكون قصده "الله بجسده مات" وهذا لان فعل الموت لا يقع أصلا على اللاهوت كتأثير بل على الناسوت. فاللاهوت لا يموت أصلا..



اهلًا وسهلا زميلي الفاضل مشرف قسم الرد على الشبهات مولكا مولكان 

كلامك جميل وفي صلب الموضوع ولكن هناك شيء غريب بكلامك ... كيف تقول الطبيعة لاهوتية وطبيعة ناسوتية للرب ؟؟ 
هكذا بكلامك انت تفصل بين الطبيعتين وهذا الامر يخالف العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية لانه معروف عند الأرثوذكس لا يتم التفرقة بين الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة الإنسانية للرب بل طبيعة واحدة 

ممكن تعقيبك لهذا الامر لو سمحت بما انك إنسان مسيحي أرثوذكسي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (21 فبراير 2017)

> اهلًا وسهلا زميلي الفاضل مشرف قسم الرد على الشبهات مولكا مولكان
> 
> كلامك جميل وفي صلب الموضوع ولكن هناك شيء غريب بكلامك ... كيف تقول الطبيعة لاهوتية وطبيعة ناسوتية للرب ؟؟
> هكذا بكلامك انت تفصل بين الطبيعتين وهذا الامر يخالف العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية لانه معروف عند الأرثوذكس لا يتم التفرقة بين الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة الإنسانية للرب بل طبيعة واحدة
> ...


افتح موضوع اخر في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة لانك خرجت عن اطار الموضوع الرئيسي ...
ويبدوا انك لا تفهم مفهوم الطبيعة الواحده فأدرسها ثم اطرح سؤالك في قسم الاسئلة والاجوبة


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2017)

thunderbolt قال:


> اهلًا وسهلا زميلي الفاضل مشرف قسم الرد على الشبهات مولكا مولكان
> 
> كلامك جميل وفي صلب الموضوع ولكن هناك شيء غريب بكلامك ... كيف تقول الطبيعة لاهوتية وطبيعة ناسوتية للرب ؟؟
> هكذا بكلامك انت تفصل بين الطبيعتين وهذا الامر يخالف العقيدة المسيحية الارثوذكسية لانه معروف عند الأرثوذكس لا يتم التفرقة بين الطبيعة الإلهية والطبيعة الإنسانية للرب بل طبيعة واحدة
> ...


كيف أكون أفصل وأنا أقول "الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت" و"اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت"؟ هل سمعتِ فقط عن الإتحاد ولم تسمعي عن عدم الإمتزاج او الإختلاط أو التغيير؟

عند الأرثوذوكس والكاثوليك والبروستانت لا "نفصل" بين الطبيعتين، فهذا يعني أن الناسوت عندما مات مثلا كان متحدا باللاهوت، وعندما اكل وشرب وجاع وعطش ..إلخ، كان متحدا باللاهوت، لكن ليس معنى هذا ان فعل الموت او الجوع او العطش هو من سمات اللاهوت ويقع عليه، بل يقع على الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت، وهذا الذي فصلته لك في تعليقي السابق ولكن للأسف إستعدادك لكتابة رد طغى على إستعدادك لفهم الكلام المكتوب، فكتبتي الرد دون فهم لما سبق بشكل جيد فسألتي نفس السؤال.

نعم طبيعة واحدة، لكن من طبيعتين، ولو لك أدنى معرفة ستجدي ان كل الآباء يقرون بالأتحاد وهكذا نحن، لكن مع عدم مزج الطبيعين ولهذا لا نقول مثلا "اللاهوت مات"..
حاولي أن تقرأي أكثر قبل التعليق فنحن نعرف جيدا تفكيركم ومدى المعلومات التي تتحصلون علينا وسرعتكم في الرد دون تمحيص حتى لما تقرأوه بأنفسكم.


----------



## احسان احسان (22 فبراير 2017)

متابع لردودكم القيمة اخواتى ف المسيح


----------



## أستاذ باحث (22 فبراير 2017)

#محذوفة لتعمد إضاعة الوقت والتشتيت والكذب على الأدمن#


----------



## thunderbolt (22 فبراير 2017)

أستاذ باحث قال:


> ######



بارك الله فيك وفِي مداخلتك الطيبة 

شكرا لك اخي في الله أستاذ باحث 

مداخلتك رائعة وفعلا في محلها لمداخلة الزميل الفاضل مولكا مولكان 

لانه فعلا لا يوجد بالكتاب المقدس بانه المسيح يقول انا لي طبيعتين واحدة لاهوتية واُخرى ناسوتية او اي طبيعة متحدة
لا يوجد أبدا قول واحد للمسيح يقول ذلك او يصرح به


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2017)

thunderbolt قال:


> بارك الله فيك وفِي مداخلتك الطيبة
> 
> شكرا لك اخي في الله أستاذ باحث
> 
> ...


بارك الله لك في عقلك وفتحه لكي تقرأي الكلام وتفهميه...

الأخت، لا تحاولي التشتيت، تعليقك كان عن الإتحاد وأبنت لك ما هي عقيدتنا في هذه القضية ولم تعلقي عليها..
أما مسألة عدم وجود الناسوت واللاهوت في الكتاب المقدس فهي قضية أخرى، فإن أردتِ الخوض فيها عليكِ الإنتهاء أولا من القضية التي بدأتِ فيها وهي فهم قضية الإتحاد..

كل نص يثبت ألوهية المسيح هو نص يثبت الطبيعة اللاهوتية، وكل نص يثبت إنسانية المسيح هو نص يثبت ناسوت المسيح، والمسيح أمامنا واحد غير مجزأ..

فحاولي أن تقرأي ودعك من هذا الأسلوب فلا وقت لدينا لإضاعته لو كررتِ هذا الأسلوب مرة أخرى.


----------



## thunderbolt (22 فبراير 2017)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بارك الله لك في عقلك وفتحه لكي تقرأي الكلام وتفهميه...
> 
> آمين... الله سبحانه وتعالى كريم وان شاء الله يستجيب دعائك لي شكرا ويفتح لي عقلي ويشرح لي صدري وين ما اروح ... الله يسمع منك
> 
> ...



*ما انا يا فندم بقرأ كلامك واحاول ولكن لا يوجد دليل على كلامك من الكتاب 

يا فندم اين قال المسيح بالكتاب المقدس انا لي طبيعتان واحدة إلهية وأخرى انسانية ؟؟؟

من فضلك اعطني الايات من الكتاب التي تتكلم عن ذلك 

كلام الأنبا أبرام مهم جدا بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgDnnkx8JEM
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (22 فبراير 2017)

> انا لست في معركة معك هنا بالمنتدى ايها الزميل الفاضل مولكا مولكان ولن ولم اشتت الموضوع


بل شتتِ، لأن كلامك في السابق كان عن مفهوم كيف تكون الوحدانية مع قولنا أن موت المسيح وقع على الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت. أما الآن فلم تردي على ما قلته بل تطرقتي لموضوع آخر وهو وجود/عدم وجود أدلة كتابية على الناسوت واللاهوت، فكما تري بعينيك التباين بين الطلب الأول والثاني.


> ولكن الاخ الذي طرد اقصد الاخ استاذ باحث هو من اثار الموضوع وكان في صلب الموضوع


مقدما، ليس عليك التعليق على شيء لم تكتبيه.
ثانيا: أنا علقت على تعليقك عليه ولم أعلق على تعليقه، فكلامي كان ردًا على كلامك وكلامك هو محل التشتيت الذي نبهتك ألا تكرريه.
ثالثا: كما أبنت لك كيفية التشتيت، ولن أسمح به ولا بالنقاش في الإداريات في القسم حيث انه غير مختص بهذا.



> انه لا يوجد دليل على كلامك بالنسبة لموضوع الطبيعتين او الطبيعة الواحدة من الكتاب المقدس وانا أتفق معه في ذلك


مقدما، كلامك الأول مختلف عن كلامك الثاني، فكلامك الأول عن طبيعة الاتحاد وفهمه، والثاني عن أدلة وجود الطبيعتين أصلا، ومن هنا التشتيت ومن هنا كان إنذار لك.
تتفقين معه او لا تتفقين معه، هذا نناقشه بعدما تكملي في القضية التي بدأتِ فيها أو تخبرينا أنك فهمتها وأنك كنت قد أسأتِ الفَهم حرفيا وأن القضية واضحة الآن لك.


> النصوص من الكتاب المقدس يثبت على انه انسان نعم زكثيرة ولكن كإله لا توجد


لم نطلب رأيك، ولا الموضوع محل لإثبات ألوهية المسيح المثبتة، وهذا موضوع ثالث تشتيت عن الموضوع الثاني وعن الموضوع الأول، ولهذا، سيكون لك إنذار آخر وسيتبعه إنذار ثالث (وهو ما يعني الحظر) إن لم تردي على الموضوع الآن وتكلمتِ في أي نقطة بعيدة عنه بأي أسلوب.


> لاني اطلعت على بعض الايات من الكتاب المقدس وليس كله والصراحة راحة


إطلاعك من عدمه لا يعنينا في شيء، كما رأيك، هكذا لا يعنينا، ولم نطلبه وهو ليس بذي وزن في الحوار، فحاولي التركيز على القضية التي بدأتِ فيها بدلا من أن تحرمي منها نتيجة تشتيتك.


> ما انا يا فندم بقرأ كلامك واحاول ولكن لا يوجد دليل على كلامك من الكتاب


لا يا فندم، حضرتك لم تردي بحرف واحد على التعليق الآخير المتعلق بالاعتراض الذي طرحتيه وهو التعليق رقم   #8 بل تحولتِ من فهم الاتحاد وطبيعته إلى إثبات نصوصه من الكتاب المقدس وهذا لا نسمح به فلسنا هنا للمرح معك.



> يا فندم اين قال المسيح بالكتاب المقدس انا لي طبيعتان واحدة إلهية وأخرى انسانية ؟؟؟


أجبتك وأبنت لك بعدها أن هذا خارج عن القضية التي بدأتِ بها، راجعي تعليقك الأول والثاني والثالث، إن استمريتِ في تهربك من الرد على التعليق رقم 8 فلا تلومن إلا نفسك.



> من فضلك اعطني الايات من الكتاب التي تتكلم عن ذلك


من فضلك، التشتيت محال، مطلوب ردك على التعليق 8.



> كلام الأنبا أبرام مهم جدا بالنسبة لهذا الموضوع
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hgDnnkx8JEM


وياليتك تفهمين منه ولو حرفًا،
الأنبا إبرآم يقول "مافيش طبيعة إنسانية منفصلة ومافيش طبيعة إلهية منفصلة"
فهل لم تقرأي كلامي عندما قلت لك:


> عند الأرثوذوكس والكاثوليك والبروستانت لا "نفصل" بين الطبيعتين


الأنبا أبرآم يقول "طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين"، أفلم تقرأي كلامي:


> نعم طبيعة واحدة، لكن من طبيعتين



هل أنا قلت أن المسيح قام بأي عمل باستخدام طبيعية واحدة من الطبيعتين؟
مشكلتكم انكم لا تفهمون هذا الكلام ومع ذلك لا تعطون أنفسكم الوقت للفهم!
ألم أقل لك إن "الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت" و"اللاهوت المتحد بالناسوت"؟

الأنبا أبرام يرد عليك علك تفيقي "اللاهوت مبيتعبش بس هما الإتنين متحدين"...
إذن فعدم اختصاص طبيعة بتأثير فعل ما لا يعني الانفصال كما يتصور لكم عن عدم فهم كلي، بل انهما_أقصد الطبيعتين_ متحدتان دائما لكن دون امتزاج او اختلاط او تغيير.

يرد عليك الأنبا إبرآم ويقول "بالطبيعة الإنسانية بس، مش هايقدر يدي حياة أبدية" وهذا لأن بعد الاتحاد صارت كل الأفعال بالطبيعتين مع أن تأثير الأفعال تختص بها إحدى الطبيعتين.

والفيديو كله لا يوجد ما في العنوان الكاذب الذي يضحكون عليكم به وهو "المسيح مات بلاهوته وناسوته" 
للتوضيح لو كان غرضك الفهم ولديك مقوماته، كمثال للتفهيم (جدلا):
لو لدينا قطعة حديد محماة بالنار لدرجة الإحمرار والتوهج الشديد، وطرقنا عليها، فإن الحديد سيتأثر بالطرق وليست النار مع إن النار والحديد متحدتان (مجازا مع فارق المثال) وهذا لأن من خواص الحديد التأثر بالطرق، وهكذا إن صببنا الماء عليها فإن الحديد لن يتأثر بالماء ولكن النار هي من ستتأثر رغم الاتحاد (مجازا) بينهما، فهنا على الرغم من الاتحاد فلم يتأثر الحديد بالماء، ولا تأثرت النار بالطرق...


----------



## thunderbolt (22 فبراير 2017)

Molka Molkan قال:


> بل شتتِ، لأن كلامك في السابق كان عن مفهوم كيف تكون الوحدانية مع قولنا أن موت المسيح وقع على الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت. أما الآن فلم تردي على ما قلته بل تطرقتي لموضوع آخر وهو وجود/عدم وجود أدلة كتابية على الناسوت واللاهوت، فكما تري بعينيك التباين بين الطلب الأول والثاني.
> 
> مقدما، ليس عليك التعليق على شيء لم تكتبيه.
> ثانيا: أنا علقت على تعليقك عليه ولم أعلق على تعليقه، فكلامي كان ردًا على كلامك وكلامك هو محل التشتيت الذي نبهتك ألا تكرريه.
> ...




*زميلي الكريم مولكا مولكان 

من فضلك هل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس او من لسان السيد المسيح يقول فيه انا لدي طبيعة لاهوتية واخرى ناسوتية ؟؟؟

يجب من لسان السيد المسيح في هذا الموضوع لانه هو صاحب الشأن وهو الذي يقرر وليس الناس الاخرين


ومن فضلك ايضا لا تذكر لي تشبيه الحديد بالنار لانه لا قيمة له ...ولا حتى السيد المسيح اعتقد انه ما راح يوافقك في هذا التشبيه .... وايضا لانه الحديد يختلف عن النار فالحديد ليس النار والنار ليست هي الحديد اذن هما شيئان مختلفان وايضا ... لانه مذكور بالكتاب المقدس :-

سفر إشعياء 40: 18  فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَ اللهَ، وَأَيَّ شَبَهٍ تُعَادِلُونَ بِهِ؟

سفر إشعياء 40: 25 «فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟» يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ

سفر إشعياء 46: 5  بِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي وَتُسَوُّونَنِي وَتُمَثِّلُونَنِي لِنَتَشَابَهَ؟.


الأنبا موسى تبقى مصيبه سوده لو قلنا أن الناسوت هو من مات على الصليب لازم نقول الله المتجسد هو الذى مات و الله المتجسد هو الذى يؤكل فى التناول :-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoRiYCkVgow


يا ترى ماذا يقصد الانبا موسى بقوله عندما قال : تبقى مصيبة سودة لو قلنا أن الناسوت هو من مات على الصليب وحده ؟؟؟ لماذا يجب ادخال شخصية الله وكيان الله كله في الله العمل مع انه الصليب رمز اللعنة بحق الإله ؟؟!!!!!!


وكذلك الأنبا روفائيل يقول الله مــــات ولم يقل الانسان او الجسد مات !!!!!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e72NEVAS8-s



 مكتبة الكتب المسيحية | كتب قبطية | المكتبة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
كتاب حتمية التجسد الإلهي - كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس والبابا بطرس - سيدي بشر - الإسكندرية

41- ما معنى أن للسيد المسيح طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين؟
وتعتبر عقيدة الطبيعة الواحدة كما قلنا من قبل في منتهى الأهمية، وبناءً عليها يتوقف خلاص الإنسان، لأنه لو ظلتا الطبيعتان منفصلتان لضاعت عقيدة الفداء أدراج الرياح، وهذا ما حمله لنا الفكر النسطوري، وفكر لاون من رياح فاسدة تقود للهلاك.. لماذا؟ لأنه في ظل انفصال الطبيعتين يكون المصلوب إنسانًا وليس إلهًا، وموت إنسان برئ محدود بلا شك يعجز تمامًا عن فداء البشرية في كل مكان وزمان، فهو لا يفدي إلا إنسانًا واحدًا فقط لا غير.. من أجل هذا تمسكت الكنيسة بعقيدة "طبيعة واحدة متجسدة لله الكلمة.

**http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...bility-of-the-Incarnation__41-One-Nature.html


**
وكذلك كلام في غاية الاهمية: كتاب الخلاص في المفھوم الأرثوذكسي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث :-

كتاب الخلاص في المفھوم الأرثوذكسي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث..يقول : الخطيئة ھى عصيان لله وتعد على حقوقه وعدم محبة له..والله غير محدود، اذن فالخطية غير محدودة لأنھا موجھة ضد الله غير المحدود. ومھما عمل الانسان فان أعماله محدودة،. لذلك لا تغفر الخطية الا كفارة غير محدودة.. ولا يوجد غير محدود الا الله. لذلك لم يكن ھناك حل لمغفرة الخطية سوى أن يتجسد الله ذاته ويموت. ويكون موته كفارة غير محدودة، توفى عدل الله غير المحدود، في الاقتصاص من الخطية غير المحدودة. الموجھة ضد  الله غير المحدود...

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...n-the-Orthodox-Concept-05-Blood-of-Jesus.html


لذلك لم يكن هناك حل لمغفرة الخطية سوى أن يتجسد الله ذاته ويموت.

ويموت
ويموت
ويموت  
ويموت 

 اذن فلو قلنا ان الناسوت فقط من مات .. لم يتم الغفران لان الانسان مهما فعل لن يستطيع التكفير ، ولابد من ان يتجسد الله بنفسه ويموت وبموت الغير محدود ( الله
 أو اللاهوت ) تغفر الخطيئة الغير محدودة . هكذا قال البابا شنودة .

موت الطبيعة البشرية وحدها لا يكفى للفداء.
موت الطبيعة البشرية وحدها لا يكفى للفداء
موت الطبيعة البشرية وحدها لا يكفى للفداء
اذا موت الطبيعة الانسانية وحدھا لا يكفى .. ومن صلب ليس الانسان  ولكن ( الاله المتجسد )
 إذن فالذي مات هو رب المجد، ورئيس الحياة، ورئيس الخلاص، هو أيضًا الأول والآخر.
 إذن فالذي مات هو رب المجد، ورئيس الحياة، ورئيس الخلاص، هو أيضاً الأول والآخر
 إذن فالذي مات هو رب المجد، ورئيس الحياة، ورئيس الخلاص، هو أيضاً الأول والآخر

يستدل المسيحين من كلمة الاول والاخر ان المسيح ھو الله .... اذن الاول والاخر ( مات )
# نكمل مع كلام البابا شنودة حيث يقول في (ص 20) :
(إنها خطورة كبيرة على خلاصنا أن نفصل ما بين الطبيعتين أثناء الحديث عن موضوع الخلاص ، ولعل البعض يقول: ومن هذا الذي فصل؟! أليس مجمع خلقيدونية يقول بطبيعتين متحدتين؟! 
 نعم يقول هذا . ويقول معه طومس لاون أيضاً: إن المسيح اثنان إله وإنسان، الواحد يبهر العجائب، والثاني ملقى للإهانات والآلام..!
فإن كان هذا الإنسان وحده هو الملقى للآلام، فأي خلاص إذن نكون قد أخذناه؟! "اهـ.


يتابع البابا فى الكتاب قائلا :- ويقول القديس بطرس الرسول لليهود : " أنكرتم القدوس البار وطلبتم أن يوهب لكم رجل قاتل. ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه" (أع3:14،15)وهنا أشار إلى أن المصلوب كان رئيس الحياة، وهذا تعبير ألهي، فلم يفصل الطبيعتين مطلقاً في موضوع الصلب لأهمية وحدتهما من أجل عمل الفداء. 

ورئيس الحياة قتلتموه
 المصلوب كان رئيس الحياة، وهذا تعبير ألهي !!!!
 فلم يفصل الطبيعتين مطلقاً في موضوع الصلب لأهمية وحدتهما من أجل عمل الفداء
يقول البابا انه  لا يمكن ان نفصل بين الناسوت والاھوت فى عملية الصلب..ونقول الناسوت دون الاھوت من صلب لانھ بذلك لا نكون قد حصلنا على  الخلاص ..
الخلاصة :
الناسوت اذا مات وحده لا يكفي للفداء ، و لكن يجب أن يموت اللاهوت أيضا لكي يتم الفداء !!!!



 - كتاب طبيعة المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث..يقـــــــــول :-

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...bi3at-Al-Maseeh/Nature-of-Christ_17-Pain.html


كتاب طبيعة المسيح - البابا شنودة الثالث - 17- الطبيعة الواحدة والآلام

وإن كان الھدف الأول من التجسد ھو الفداء. والفداء لا يمكن أن يتم عن طريق الطبيعة البشرية وحدھا، إذن  الإيمان بطبيعة واحدة للكلمة المتجسد أمر جوھري لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكره ولا يمكن أن يتم الفداء إن قلنا أن الناسوت وحده ھو الذي له الآلام والصليب والدم والموت.انظر إلى الكتاب كيف يقول عن الله الآب(الذي لم يشفق على ابنھ بل بذله لأجلنا أجمعين )(رو 8 :32)وقوله أيضاً "ھكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنھ الوحيد، لكي لا يھلك كل من يؤمن به "(يو 16:3)ويقول أيضاً "ھو أحبنا أرسل ابنه كفارة لخطايانا"( 1يو 10:4 ). 


لا يوجد اوضح من ذلك فقد قال البابا (ولا يمكن أن يتم الفداء إن قلنا أن الناسوت وحده ھو الذي لھ الآلام والصليب والدم والموت ) اذا من تألم وصلب ومات هو ( الاله المتجسد ) !!

*​*


مكتبة الكتب المسيحية | كتب قبطية | المكتبة القبطية الأرثوذكسية
كتاب حتمية التجسد الإلهي - كنيسة القديسين مارمرقس والبابا بطرس - سيدي بشر - الإسكندرية

http://st-takla.org/Full-Free-Copti...bility-of-the-Incarnation__41-One-Nature.html


41- ما معنى أن للسيد المسيح طبيعة واحدة من طبيعتين؟
وتعتبر عقيدة الطبيعة الواحدة كما قلنا من قبل في منتهى الأهمية، وبناءً عليها يتوقف خلاص الإنسان، لأنه لو ظلتا الطبيعتان منفصلتان لضاعت عقيدة الفداء أدراج الرياح، وهذا ما حمله لنا الفكر النسطوري، وفكر لاون من رياح فاسدة تقود للهلاك.. لماذا؟ لأنه في ظل انفصال الطبيعتين يكون المصلوب إنسانًا وليس إلهًا، وموت إنسان برئ محدود بلا شك يعجز تمامًا عن فداء البشرية في كل مكان وزمان، فهو لا يفدي إلا إنسانًا واحدًا فقط لا غير.. من أجل هذا تمسكت الكنيسة بعقيدة "طبيعة واحدة متجسدة لله الكلمة" . *


----------



## Molka Molkan (23 فبراير 2017)

> من فضلك هل لديك دليل من الكتاب المقدس او من لسان السيد المسيح يقول فيه انا لدي طبيعة لاهوتية واخرى ناسوتية ؟؟؟


حسنا، وفرتي عليّ عناء إفهامك بتكرارك للتشتيت لثالث مرة وعليه ستحصلين على الإنذار الثالث وهو ما يعني الحظر...


> ومن فضلك ايضا لا تذكر لي تشبيه الحديد بالنار لانه لا قيمة له ...ولا حتى السيد المسيح اعتقد انه ما راح يوافقك في هذا التشبيه .... وايضا لانه الحديد يختلف عن النار فالحديد ليس النار والنار ليست هي الحديد اذن هما شيئان مختلفان وايضا ... لانه مذكور بالكتاب المقدس :-


وأيضا اللاهوت ليس هو الناسوت ولا الناسوت ليس هو اللاهوت! يبدو أنك لا تعرفي أبجديات المعرفة المسيحية!



> سفر إشعياء 40: 18 فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَ اللهَ، وَأَيَّ شَبَهٍ تُعَادِلُونَ بِهِ؟
> 
> سفر إشعياء 40: 25 «فَبِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي فَأُسَاوِيهِ؟» يَقُولُ الْقُدُّوسُ
> 
> سفر إشعياء 46: 5 بِمَنْ تُشَبِّهُونَنِي وَتُسَوُّونَنِي وَتُمَثِّلُونَنِي لِنَتَشَابَهَ؟.


ومن شبة الله وساواه؟!
هل لم تقرأي كلمة "مجازا" في كلاميظ هل لم تقرأي كلمة "كمثال للتفهيم"؟ أم أنك قرأتي كلمة "تفهيم" فقلتي: وما لي وللفهم أنا؟



> الأنبا موسى تبقى مصيبه سوده لو قلنا أن الناسوت هو من مات على الصليب لازم نقول الله المتجسد هو الذى مات و الله المتجسد هو الذى يؤكل فى التناول :-
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xoRiYCkVgow


هل سمعتي الفيديو؟ هل حقا سمعتيه؟ لماذا تضعين نفسك في هذا الموقف المحرج؟
الأنبا موسى يقول حرفيا "الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت"!!! وهي نفس الكلمة بنفس الكلمات بنفس الحروف بنفس النقاط التي قلتها أنا! ومع ذلك تحضرين هذا الفيديو كرد؟! يبدو أنك تنقلين كل ما يأتي في وجهك دون حتى أن تسمعيه، او كعادتك، تسمعين ولا تفهمين كغالبية إخوتك!

الأنبا موسى بيقول حرفيا "لازم تقول الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت"!
طيب بالله عليكي لو كان لديك بعض بعض العقل أليس هذا حرفيا الذي قلته أنا هنا: 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3750919&postcount=5
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3751127&postcount=8
حقا صدق فيكم القول: صم بكم عمي لا يفقهون!



> ا ترى ماذا يقصد الانبا موسى بقوله عندما قال : تبقى مصيبة سودة لو قلنا أن الناسوت هو من مات على الصليب وحده ؟؟؟


ياللا بقى يا شطورة إقتبسي من كلامي العبارة دي "الناسوت هو من مات على الصليب وحده"!
عشان تعرفي أن عقلك في أجازة وسبات..



> وكذلك الأنبا روفائيل يقول الله مــــات ولم يقل الانسان او الجسد مات !!!!!
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e72NEVAS8-s


وهل أنا قلت "الإنسان مات" أو "الجسد مات"!!!؟ هل تردي على شخص آخر؟ :new6:

الأنبا رافائيل يقول نصا "ذاق الموت بالجسد"  حقا أنكم لا تفهمون! شكرا انك اثبتي خطأك بنفسك وأثبتي انك لا تفهمين.




> وكذلك كلام في غاية الاهمية: كتاب الخلاص في المفھوم الأرثوذكسي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث :-
> 
> كتاب الخلاص في المفھوم الأرثوذكسي لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث..يقول : الخطيئة ھى عصيان لله وتعد على حقوقه وعدم محبة له..والله غير محدود، اذن فالخطية غير محدودة لأنھا موجھة ضد الله غير المحدود. ومھما عمل الانسان فان أعماله محدودة،. لذلك لا تغفر الخطية الا كفارة غير محدودة.. ولا يوجد غير محدود الا الله. لذلك لم يكن ھناك حل لمغفرة الخطية سوى أن يتجسد الله ذاته ويموت. ويكون موته كفارة غير محدودة، توفى عدل الله غير المحدود، في الاقتصاص من الخطية غير المحدودة. الموجھة ضد الله غير المحدود...


ما هو هايموت بجسده المتحد بلاهوته! اية الجديد يعني!؟



> اذن فلو قلنا ان الناسوت فقط من مات


مين قال "الناسوت فقط مات"؟ انا قلت "الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت"! هل تعرفين القراءة؟ كم بلغتي من العمر؟



> موت الطبيعة البشرية وحدها لا يكفى للفداء.


مين اللي قال "موت الطبيعة البشرية وحدها" أصلا؟ من قال كلمة "وحدها"! أتحداكي أن تسخرجي لي هذا التعبير من كلامي!



> اذا موت الطبيعة الانسانية وحدھا لا يكفى .. ومن صلب ليس الانسان ولكن ( الاله المتجسد )


الإله المتجد عبر ناسوته المتحد بلاهوته دائما



> (إنها خطورة كبيرة على خلاصنا أن نفصل ما بين الطبيعتين أثناء الحديث عن موضوع الخلاص


حقا، لهم عقل ولا يفهمون! من قال "نفصل"؟ إذا كنت أقول حرفيا "الناسوت المتحد باللاهوت"، هل تعرفي كلمة "المتحد"؟ هي عكس كلمة "المنفصل" التي تردي بها!
فربما تناقشين أحد آخر وتردي عليه هنا؟ أو أنك فقدتِ صوابك!


> فإن كان هذا الإنسان وحده هو الملقى للآلام، فأي خلاص إذن نكون قد أخذناه؟! "اهـ.


ما هو مش وحده، لانه متحد باللاهوت! صعبة دي :t19:



> المصلوب كان رئيس الحياة، وهذا تعبير ألهي !!!!


ما هو رئيس الحياة مات بناسوته المتحد دائما بلاهوته!


> فلم يفصل الطبيعتين مطلقاً في موضوع الصلب لأهمية وحدتهما من أجل عمل الفداء


ولا نحن فصلنا!



> الناسوت اذا مات وحده لا يكفي للفداء


لم نقل ولا مرة "الناسوت وحده"!



> يمكن أن يتم الفداء إن قلنا أن الناسوت وحده ھو الذي له الآلام والصليب والدم والموت


ما هو الناسوت لم يكن وحده، لانه متحد باللاهوت!
لكن ما لا تفهموه ان عبارة "الناسوت لم يكن وحده" لا تعني ان "اللاهوت مات" بل تعني أن الناسوت كان متحدا باللاهوت" فهو ليس وحده، لكن فعل الموت يتاثر به الجسد لان اللاهوت لا يموت رغما انه متحدا به.

في نهاية تعليقي، وقبل طردك لتعمدك التشتيت أدع الله أن يعيد عقلك إليك او ان يخلقك لك جديدا لانه لا أمل في القديم فقد بلى.


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2017)

أحب أن أوجه كلامي إلى الابنة thunderbolt.

بدأتي مشاركاتك في موضوع حقيقة موت السيد المسيح بالجسد بمداخلته التالية



thunderbolt قال:


> مرحبا
> 
> شكرًا جزيلا على شرحك المبسط والموضح بنقاط عدة وخصوصا أساليب التعذيب من قبل الرومان للمسيح كانت مرهقة ومؤلمة كثيرا
> ولكن ممكن أسألك سؤال غريب شوي نوعا ما أستاذ اغريغوريوس
> لو كنت انسانة مسيحية زيك هل يحق لي ان أن أتصور او ان أستطيع ان أقول انه السيد المسيح بعد عملية التعذيب والصلب ... انه قد اصبح جثة تخلو من اي روح لا بشرية ولا إلهية ؟؟؟ لانه بصراحة موضوع محيرني عندما توقف جسد المسيح عن الحركة كليا !!!!




التي تستغربين فيها توقف جسد السيد المسيح عن الحركة كليا، في حين أن لا يختلف إثنين على أن الجسد يتوقف عن الحركة كليا بعد الموت.

رد عليك الابن أغريغوريوس بكلام بسيط جدا بأن الموت هو انفصال الجسد عن الروح - تماما كما يحصل مع كل البشر.... كلام واضح وليس فيه أي تعقيد في الفهم. 

لم يكن هناك داعي لتأتي بتفسير العدد 18 من الأصحاح الأول لسفر الرؤيا في مشاركتك #*4* و تجادلين فيها، لأن التفسير لا يتعارض مع كلام اغريغوريوس. 

المفسر قال: *"أنا بالطبيعة اللاهوتية الأول والآخر" أو "أنا بالطبيعة الناسوتية كنتُ ميتًا"*. بالطبيعة اللاهوتية هو الأول و الآخر - يعني هو الله. بالطبيعة الناسوتية كان ميتا - يعني مات بالجسد.


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2017)

تمت إضافة الرد بالخطأ بدلا من المعاينة.
سأكمل ردي.

لم يقل التفسير أن *"الرب مـــــات فعلا وليس هناك فرق بين لاهوته وناسوته" *كما قلتِ في مشاركتك. 

أنا لا أستطيع الحكم في ضميرك لأعرف إذا كنت لم تفهمي أم أنك تريدين الجدل من أجل الجدل... إنما أستطيع القول أن علينا أن نرد على أسئلتك طالما أنك تحاورين بأدب، و لا تخالفين قوانين القسم أو المنتدى كما حصل في مشاركتك #*11* بدأت فيها حواراً جانبياً مع العضو الجديد "أستاذ باحث" علماً أن مشاركته نفسها مخالفة لأنه خرج عن موضوع 7 أسباب لموت يسوع علي الصليب و دحض نظرية الإغماء وبدأ بموضوع ٍجديد عن أين ذكر الكتاب المقدس أن للسيد المسيح طبيعتان. 

تكرم و تفضل الابن مولكا وقام بالرد عليك، و نفيتِ التشتيت عن نفسك في حين أنك تصرين في المشاركة #*13* على أن كلام العضو "أستاذ باحث" كان في صلب الموضوع و أنك متفقة معه.....
هذا هو التناقض بعينه يا بنتي.



> انا لست في معركة معك هنا بالمنتدى ايها الزميل الفاضل مولكا مولكان ولن ولم اشتت الموضوع ولكن الاخ الذي طرد اقصد الاخ استاذ باحث هو من اثار الموضوع وكان في صلب الموضوع انه لا يوجد دليل على كلامك بالنسبة لموضوع الطبيعتين او الطبيعة الواحدة من الكتاب المقدس وانا أتفق معه في ذلك


 
سيكون لي مشاركة أخيرة انهي فيها ردي عليك.


----------



## II Theodore II (24 فبراير 2017)

سلام المسيح لمن يقبل سلامه 

اهلا ب thunderbolt

من قوانين المنتدى القانون الاتي 



> مكان المواضيع يجب ان يكون في القسم الصحيح المختص بمحتوى الموضوع. لذلك يرجى اختيار القسم الصحيح للموضوع ولا داعي لأستخدام اقسام اخرى ان لم يكن للعضو صلاحية انزال موضوع في قسم معين.



يعنى من المفترض لو عند حضرتك سؤال تفضلي بوضعه في قسلم الاسئله والاجوبه  رغم انى لا ارى شيء قيم من الممكن ان تضعيه فمن الملاحظ ان حضرتك بتضعي فديوهات مبتورة والعجيب ان هذه الفديوهات المبتورة هي نفس ما قاله استاذي اغريغوريوس وما تفضل به استاذي مولكا مولكان فأنا لم ارى استدلال ولا اراده منك في الفهم فكفا تشتيت فأن عنوان القسم لا يتوافق مع ما قمتى بكتابته ولا عنوان الموضوع الذي كتبه استاذى اغريغوريوس يتوافق مع ما كتبتيه . ويكفى ما كتبه الاحبه لما القيتيه بدون فحصه من الاساس . 

فأن سمحت الاداره بغلق الموضوع الى هنا 

واى سؤال في اى شيء تفضلي بكتابته في قسم الاسئله


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2017)

باختصار، أرى أنك تنقلين من مواقع أخرى و تكتبين في هذا الموضوع من غير تمييز أو محاولة فهم. لا أحكم عليك لأن هذا يعنيك وحدك و نتائجه تحصدينها لوحدك. 

سألقي الضوء فقط على السؤال: "أين قال المسيح" أو "أين مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس أن المسيح لديه طبيعة لاهوتية و أخرى ناسوتية" ، و سأرد على دوافعه و ليس عليه لأن مكانه ليس في هذا الموضوع، إنما ردي من أجل فائدة كل قارئ و زائر.

هو سؤال آخر وليد سابقة: "أين قال المسيح أنا هو الله".

هذه أسئلة ليس لها أساس سليم و مبنية على مفهوم المسلم الخاطئ بأن كتابنا المقدس نزل على السيد المسيح.

إيماننا بالسيد المسيح على أنه كلمة الله / ابن الله، الذي تجسد من أجل خلاص، البشر سبق الكتاب المقدس. تمت كتابة العهد الجديد من الكتاب المقدس بوحي من الله على أيدِ الرسل و التلاميذ لكي يكون سندا مكتوبا للأجيال اللاحقة للجيل الذي عاين الرب و أكل و شرب معه، ورأى أعماله العجائبية من أشفية، وفتح أعين العميان، و إعادة و إحياء الموتى. رأوه وهو يُصلب و يموت. رأوه بعد قيامته من الموت لمدة أربعين يوما. و رأوه عند صعوده إلى السماء، وسمعوا وعده لهم بأن يرسل لهم الروح القدس الذي سيبقى معهم (معنا نحن المؤمنين... مع الكنيسة) حتى نهاية العالم. وحقق الرب وعدهم لهم وأرسل لهم روح الله المعزي الذي ثبت إيمانهم و كل ما تعلموه من السيد المسيح، و زادهم تعليما. 

لقد عرفوه إنسانا مثلهم، و إلها من تعاليمه و أقواله، و أفعاله. وكتبوا وشهدوا لما عاينوا و ماتوا من أجل شهادتهم.

وليكن معلوما أن العهد القديم من الكتاب المقدس شهد لمجيء المسيح بالجسد و كان اليهود بانتظاره.

و يأتي غير المؤمن ليسأل أين قال المسيح كذا و كذا، و أين ذكر الكتاب كذا و كذا. وكأن القول دون أفعال كافيا. 

تريدون تحجيم حقيقة الكتاب المقدس بعهديه برد على سؤال غير منطقي.....هل كنتم ستصدقون شخصا لو قال لكم أنه هو الله الظاهر بالجسد ، أو قوله أن له طبيعة الهيه و طبيعة إنسانية؟ هذا ليس سؤال للرد عليه إنما للتأمل به.

الإيمان بالمسيح ليس نتاج قناعة عقلية بل هو هبة و نعمة من عند الله لأنقياء القلوب و المتواضعين، و ليس للمكابرين المعاندين الذين يرسمون الله على صورتهم، و يصفونه بصفاتهم. 

من يريد أن يعرف "الطريق والحق" ليطلب من الله بكل صدق أن يقوده إليه، و الله العارف خفايا القلوب وصدقها لن يتأخر عن سماع طلبة الإنسان الصادق الأمين مع نفسه.

نصلي من أجل كل باحث عن الحق حقاً.

يرجى عدم التعليق على هذه المشاركة. لو وجد سؤال، ليطرح في قسم الأسئلة.


----------



## احسان احسان (24 فبراير 2017)

لو سمحتوا اخواتى فى المسيح اتركوا الاخت الغير مومنة لمحاورتى ....
تفضلى اختى اتركى اسئلتك فى شكل نقاط مختصرة وسوف اجيبك !!!


----------



## أَمَة (24 فبراير 2017)

احسان احسان قال:


> لو سمحتوا اخواتى فى المسيح اتركوا الاخت الغير مومنة لمحاورتى ....
> تفضلى اختى اتركى اسئلتك فى شكل نقاط مختصرة وسوف اجيبك !!!



مكان طرح الأسئلة في قسم الأسئلة و الأجوبة المسيحية. من حق الجميع الرد على الأسئلة يا إحسان.


----------



## gaser2 (24 فبراير 2017)

أُريد أنْ أشاركـ حسب فهمي البسيط ،في الإنجيل "جهالة الله أحكم من النّاس" فلو أنّه لفهم المسيحيّة كان الأمر معتمد على فلسفة مثل فلسفة اليونان لأتى بها يسوع ولم يُشتهر عنه أنّهُ نشر الإنجيل بالفلسفة العقليّة مثل اليونان أو ما ينتظره أو يتوقعه اليونان ،هذه نقطة مهمّة وهي من الإنجيل نفسه وليست من مصدر آخر.


إذا مثل ما تقول الأخت "ثاندر" وتشككـ بأنّ الكلام عن طبيعة يسوع اللاهوتيّة والنّاسوتية غير مذكور في الكتاب المقدس تصريحاً فما هو المطلوب ،هل المطلوب القول بأنّ يسوع كان عبداً وذا طبيعة ناسوتيّة فقط وأنّهُ لم يكن مخلصاً وبالتالي لم يُصلب عن خطايا النّاس إذاً نحنُ نتكلم بمفهوم إسلامي ليس لهُ علاقة بالمسيحيّة ،هناكـ فرق بين يسوع في الإنجيل ويسوع في الإسلام يجب عدم الخلط.


----------



## القسيس محمد (24 فبراير 2017)

thunderbolt قال:


> مرحبا
> شكرًا جزيلا على شرحك المبسط والموضح بنقاط عدة وخصوصا أساليب التعذيب من قبل الرومان للمسيح كانت مرهقة ومؤلمة كثيرا
> ولكن ممكن أسألك سؤال غريب شوي نوعا ما أستاذ اغريغوريوس
> لو كنت انسانة مسيحية زيك هل يحق لي ان أن أتصور او ان أستطيع ان أقول انه السيد المسيح بعد عملية التعذيب والصلب ... انه قد اصبح جثة تخلو من اي روح لا بشرية ولا إلهية ؟؟؟ لانه بصراحة موضوع محيرني عندما توقف جسد المسيح عن الحركة كليا !!!!



سلام المسيح
رائع جدا المشاركات وانا استفتدت كثيرا منه 
وفى مداخلتى البسيطة ساضع شاهدين من الانجيل يصورون ما بين الموت وقيامة السيد المسيح له المجد وهناك نصوص كثيرة ولكن ساكتفى بالشاهدين 
من رسالة افسس الاصحاح الرابع [Q-BIBLE]8. لِذَلِكَ يَقُولُ: «إِذْ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْعَلاَءِ سَبَى سَبْياً وَأَعْطَى النَّاسَ عَطَايَا».
9. وَأَمَّا أَنَّهُ صَعِدَ، فَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ إِنَّهُ نَزَلَ أَيْضاً أَوَّلاً إِلَى أَقْسَامِ الأَرْضِ السُّفْلَى.
10. اَلَّذِي نَزَلَ هُوَ الَّذِي صَعِدَ أَيْضاً فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، لِكَيْ يَمْلَأَ الْكُلَّ.[/Q-BIBLE]
رسالة الرسول بطرس الاولى الاصحاح الثالث [Q-BIBLE]7. لأَنَّ تَأَلُّمَكُمْ إِنْ شَاءَتْ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ وَأَنْتُمْ صَانِعُونَ خَيْراً، أَفْضَلُ مِنْهُ وَأَنْتُمْ صَانِعُونَ شَرّاً.
18. فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ مَرَّةً وَاحِدَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْخَطَايَا، الْبَارُّ مِنْ أَجْلِ الأَثَمَةِ، لِكَيْ يُقَرِّبَنَا إِلَى اللهِ، مُمَاتاً فِي الْجَسَدِ وَلَكِنْ مُحْيىً فِي الرُّوحِ،
19. الَّذِي فِيهِ أَيْضاً ذَهَبَ فَكَرَزَ لِلأَرْوَاحِ الَّتِي فِي السِّجْنِ،
20. إِذْ عَصَتْ قَدِيماً، حِينَ كَانَتْ أَنَاةُ اللهِ تَنْتَظِرُ مَرَّةً فِي أَيَّامِ نُوحٍ، إِذْ كَانَ الْفُلْكُ يُبْنَى، الَّذِي فِيهِ خَلَصَ قَلِيلُونَ، أَيْ ثَمَانِي أَنْفُسٍ بِالْمَاءِ.
21. الَّذِي مِثَالُهُ يُخَلِّصُنَا نَحْنُ الآنَ، أَيِ الْمَعْمُودِيَّةُ. لاَ إِزَالَةُ وَسَخِ الْجَسَدِ، بَلْ سُؤَالُ ضَمِيرٍ صَالِحٍ عَنِ اللهِ بِقِيَامَةِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،
22. الَّذِي هُوَ فِي يَمِينِ اللهِ، إِذْ قَدْ مَضَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ، وَمَلاَئِكَةٌ وَسَلاَطِينُ وَقُوَّاتٌ مُخْضَعَةٌ لَهُ.[/Q-BIBLE]
وهنا التفسير لمن يحب ان يرجع اليه 
تفسير رسالة بطرس الاولى http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Peter/3http://www.arabchurch.com/commentaries/father_antonios/1Peter/3
اشكر محبتكم جميعا ​


----------



## احسان احسان (25 فبراير 2017)

يا اخ (ت) امة باعرف انه من حق الجميع للرد ... لكن الافضل احيانا رد شخص واحد حتى لا يحصل تشتيت للشخص الاخر ...


----------



## Maran+atha (28 فبراير 2017)

شكرا كثير للموضوع 

السيد المسيح له كل المجد قال أنا الله فى الكتاب المقدس 
فقال الرب يسوع فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 10: 30
انا والاب واحد».

وفهم اليهود معنى كلمة "انا والاب واحد»."
فمكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس فى يوحنا 10: 31-33
+ فتناول اليهود ايضا حجارة ليرجموه. 
+ اجابهم يسوع:«اعمالا كثيرة حسنة اريتكم من عند ابي. بسبب اي عمل منها ترجمونني؟» 
+ اجابه اليهود قائلين:«لسنا نرجمك لاجل عمل حسن، بل لاجل تجديف، فانك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها»

قال الرب يسوع ايضا فى يوحنا 10: 11
انا هو الراعي الصالح، 
والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف.  

وقال الرب يسوع فى لوقا 18: 19
فقال له يسوع: «لماذا تدعوني صالحا؟ 
ليس احد صالحا الا واحد وهو الله.

(من هنا نعلم أن لا أحد صالح إلا الله وحده الذى هو يسوع المسيح "الراعي الصالح" الله الظاهر في الجسد)

وقال الرب يسوع المسيح فى رؤيا يوحنا 22: 16
«انا يسوع، ارسلت ملاكي لاشهد لكم بهذه الامور عن الكنائس. انا اصل وذرية داود. كوكب الصبح المنير».

فهنا إعلان من الرب يسوع انه الله أصل كل الخليقة
وأيضا إعلان من الرب يسوع انه ظهر فى الجسد من خلال القديسة العذراء مريم "ذرية داود" 


+ كلنا نعلم أن الله هو الديان العادل +
1  يقول بولس الرسول " لأننا لابد أننا جميعًا نظهر أمام كرسي المسيح، لينال كل واحد ما كان بالجسد، بحسب ما صنع خيرًا كان أم شرًا" (2كو5: 10).

2  وقال الرب في إنجيل متى " إن ابن الإنسان سوف يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد بحسب عمله" (متى16: 27).

3  وقال أيضًا " ومتى جاء ابن الإنسان في مجده وجميع الملائكة القديسين معه، فحينئذ يجلس على كرسي مجده. ويجتمع أمامه جميع الشعوب، فيميز بعضهم عن بعض، كما يميز الراعي الخراف من الجداء. فيقيم الخراف عن يمينه والجداء عن يساره ويقول.." (متى25: 31  46) ثم يشرح تفاصيل قضائه العادل: فيمضي هؤلاء إلى عذاب أبدي، والأبرار إلى حياة أبدية".

 4  ويقول عن نهاية العالم " يرسل ابن الإنسان ملائكته، فيجمعون من ملكوته جميع المعاثر وفاعلي الإثم، ويطرحونهم في أتون النار.." (متى13: 41، 42).

5  ويقول القديس بولس الرسول لتلميذه تيموثاوس".. الرب يسوع المسيح العتيد أن يدين الأحياء والأموات عند ظهوره وملكوته" (2تى4: 1).

6  ويقول الرب في سفر الرؤيا " وها أنا آتي سريعًا وأجرتي معي، لأجازي كل واحد كما يكون عمله" (رؤ22: 13، 14).

*      *      *

7  ولعل من أسباب قيامه للدينونة، أنه يعرف أعمال كل أحد. وهكذا نجد أنه في رسائله لملائكة الكنائس السبع في آسيا، يقول لكل راعي كنيسة " أنا عارف أعمالك" (رؤ2: 2، 9، 13، 19)، (رؤ3: 1، 8، 15). انظر أيضًا (متى7: 22، 23).


# استنتاج:

فإن كان المسيح هو الديان، فإنه يكون الله، لأن الله هو الديان. وهو يفعل ذلك، ويحكم على أفعال الناس لأنه يعرفها. وأيضًا لقوله:

8  " فستعرف جميع الكنائس أني الفاحص الكلى والقلوب. وسأعطي كل واحد بحسب أعماله" (رؤ2: 23). إذن ليس هو فقط يعرف الأعمال، وإنما بالأكثر فاحص القلوب والكلي. وهذا يقدم لنا دليلًا آخر على لاهوته.


----------



## Maran+atha (1 مارس 2017)

يو 5: 17-18
+ فاجابهم يسوع:«ابي يعمل حتى الان وانا اعمل».
+ فمن اجل هذا كان اليهود يطلبون اكثر ان يقتلوه،
 لانه لم ينقض السبت فقط،
 بل قال ايضا ان الله ابوه، معادلا نفسه بالله.


----------



## Molka Molkan (2 مارس 2017)

الإخوة الأحباء، الموضوع ليس عن ألوهية المسيح، فرجاء عدم إضافة أي تعليق آخر يخص هذه النقطة في هذا الموضوع.


----------

